# PC game in rainy weather



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2011)

*PC game in rainy weather!*

Hi.

monsoon aa gaya hai.. i want to play game.. 
please post some PC games. 

feature : rainy weather

Like Grand Theft Auto.

*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/26434-grand-theft-auto-iii-windows-screenshot-walking-in-the-rain.jpg

are there any other games with this type of rainy weather effects?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 11, 2011)

DIRT 3. Unusual requirement BTW.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 11, 2011)

not sure with the rainy weather but try playing witcher
the dark fantasy would compl*e*ment the rainy weather


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2011)

Gears of War
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl 
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm....I guess Far Cry or Far Cry 2 has rain. And yes Just Cause for sure.


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2011)

Most shooters have at least on Rainy level. That are on the outside...!


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2...<Level 4 maybe>

Black Ops

And if u always want to play in the rain, try Fifa 11(u can also play in snowy conditions) ...


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Rainy weather? Max Payne 2 comes to mind straightaway.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jun 11, 2011)

DarkSiders

NFS Series


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Colin McRae Rally 04. Storm and rain in the Japan leg. It was grand!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2011)

Farcry 2. Has awesome weather effects. Which I personally consider.. the best on PC.

GTA IV. Insanely detailed Raining. Each droplet will have a polygon count of 20. But, can be a huge system hog. Can easily turn into bunch of frames if ran on a mediocre rig.

Timeshift. Has impressive rain effects. But kind of a boring game.

StarWars: The Force Unleased 2. The game's first chapter takes place in storm. Although the game is mediocre, The rain effects and water simulation is pretty impressive.

SPECIAL MENTION:

F1 2010. This game is seriously one gem of a game when it comes to rain simulation. Switch to Hood or helmet view while driving. You will understand what I am talking about.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Outside PC Arena there's Heavy Rain for PS3. Although I have no idea how much heavy the rain is.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2011)

^ I personally think.. Heavy Rain's rain effects are industry defining. The way water droplets slide on the character's faces is just impeccable.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ You are correct there mate.The rain effects are meticulously done in that game. They are easily possible in the pc but we have to give some credits to "quantic dream" for achieving such results. Even tears and sweat are rendered to their finest.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2011)

Farcry 2! Has some really amazing weather effects.
And, MW2! in the white house level, a few moments after the nuclear explosion in the sky.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Although I haven't played the game as previously mentioned, I had seen some screenshots much before the release of the game and it was jaw-dropping!!! 2nd best should be F1 2010.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Well Rain effects were pretty good in Far Cry and I must say whenever they used to come game used to become somewhat easy as sneaking is easy in rain but hey rain effects were damn good no doubt.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Posting heavy rain pics here would stall the servers. The entire game in HD in pictures here.

Wonderful game though.



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ I personally think.. Heavy Rain's rain effects are industry defining. The way water droplets slide on the character's faces is just impeccable.



I agree. Its still burned into my mind. Its just wonderful.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2011)

I think by now, all of you might have played Gears of War. Now jog your memory back to chapter 3 "Downpour" and witness the stunning lightening effects and rain being rendered. There is a part where you can position Marcus below a railing which has a small flow of water falling directly on his head. It's amazing how atmospheric the game looks in that sequence.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2011)

Cold Fear? haven't played it but it also has rain & waves.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> GTA IV. Insanely detailed Raining. Each droplet will have a polygon count of 20. But, can be a huge system hog. Can easily turn into bunch of frames if ran on a mediocre rig.


 The rain in GTA IV is great. Very detailed.

The overall graphics is perfect.



But the first game where I say rain was- GTA Vice  City

IT had radical graphics from the rain perspective. The droplets on the screen effect is great


----------



## mitraark (Jun 12, 2011)

Here i should mention , GTA San Andreas rain , although it looks quite decent , it really messes up the audio [ different outcome fo r different rigs what i've heard ] , it goes mute , sometimes only Radio sounds came , sometimes Train sounds[ wtf ?] 
i remember this one lvel i was playing , had to go up the mountains with a bike , and it started raiing in the night , and such weird sounds came , i looked up the cheat for clear weather and used it  Was really creeping me out because it was almost 4 in the morning , just couldn't bear all that


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks for the reply..


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 12, 2011)

NFS Most Wanted


----------



## quan chi (Jun 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> But the first game where I say rain was- GTA Vice  City
> 
> IT had radical graphics from the rain perspective. The droplets on the screen effect is great



Someone atleast feels the same. also depends upon the person playing.
Vice city was the best!The weather and the settings was awesome in that.I have completed vice city twice!


----------



## Amhuinn (Jun 14, 2011)

NFS Series
Left 4 Dead 2
DIRT 3
Farcry 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 14, 2011)

Bro play Vice city and enter the cheat catsanddogs, It'll keep raining


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I think by now, all of you might have played Gears of War. Now jog your memory back to chapter 3 "Downpour" and witness the stunning lightening effects and rain being rendered. There is a part where you can position Marcus below a railing which has a small flow of water falling directly on his head. It's amazing how atmospheric the game looks in that sequence.



 & also there is one rainy level in GOW "Belly of the Beast"...
in that the water flowing from trees looks so damn real....

Far Cry 2 has another good raining effect


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2011)

NFS-HP2 also has som e good rain effects............


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know about the console version, but in PC it doesn't look good IMO. Hard to believe this is a 2010 game as far as rain is concerned.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked it though.....also yesterday installed crysis 2....it has some great water effects...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I liked it though.....also yesterday installed crysis 2....it has some great water effects...



No doubt abt graphics..How u like overall experience?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> No doubt abt graphics..How u like overall experience?



I loved the graphics and sound effects......well just started playing it so can't comment on the gameplay yet....as i have never liked any crysis games...


----------



## mitraark (Jun 15, 2011)

I installed GTA IV Yesterday [ when it released nobody had the setup to run it decently. Even now i have to play at medium High settings , cannot MAX out with a 5670  ]

The rain looks so good. This game would have been great if it released now , when everyone has a a good enough PC to play it. Too bad it could not get rid of its bugs and all.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2011)

I had played a bike race PC game.... I think it was "Moto GP 2".. amazing graphics, with 3 modes of weather: Sunny, Cloudy and Rainy.
Rainy weather was simply superb. Lightning effects were amazing too!


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea I also used to play moto Gp 2 on Pentium 3 850 Mhz  . It used to take 3/4 mins to load a race/menu.  

The effects were very nice and detailed, and the game was as easy as hell. :fonzz:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

Tomb Raider Underworld has also nice rain


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 16, 2011)

post more games.. 
if possible please post screenshot of rain!
thanks a lot


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

The best Lightning effect I have seen is in the first Colin McRae Rally. It almost blinds you!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Witcher 2. Heavenly.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2011)

comp@ddict is back


----------



## coolgame (Jun 16, 2011)

COD black opps ftw!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> comp@ddict is back



Time for a new start!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmm..
Need for Speed Series and specially Most Wanted. Nice rain effects.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Tomb Raider Underworld has also nice rain



rain effect in mainly 2 places: Doppelganger blowing up croft manor & Lara riding a bike into Mayan area. 



gameranand said:


> Hmm..
> Need for Speed Series and specially Most Wanted. Nice rain effects.



Most Wanted had really nice rain effect. can we switch to driver view in MW? forgotten.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 17, 2011)

Oops I thought that OP was saying that playing Games in Rainy season! You could've used the word PC Games with Rain effect or something like that...
Anyway I am truly enjoying Homefront atm.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> Most Wanted had really nice rain effect. can we switch to driver view in MW? forgotten.


Yes you can but you won't see from inside like Shift or Dirt.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 17, 2011)

In gta sanandreas type the cheat schottishsummer for great rainy day.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well no one needs to play games with rainy effects, atleast for today, I guess.
Just go out and Enjoy.


----------

